# X135



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a lowrance X135 with a transom transducer W/ temp. I want it to read speed also,so do I need to get a speed & temp transducer . Or is there just a speed sensor thats needed. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks like this is what you need. www.tigergps.com/lowrance9997.html
Or this www.tigergps.com/lospsponse.html speed only.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

How do these hook up ? If I just get the speed one will the temp on the transducer still work ? Thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

it would be cheaper and better to have a gps for speed and safety too.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I I use this boat mostly on local lakes where I dont need a gps


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

My 135 came with the speed paddle and was not accurate at trolling speeds so I took it off. I have the cheeper Etrex ($80 on sale) that I use for my fishing spots and also for speed.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There should be a plug on the back of the unit to where the speedo will hook into.

The paddle wheel may not be accurate when compared to actual GPS speed, but it will give you a reference point as to what speed the fish are biting at. If you are catching fish at 1.8 on your unit, it may not actually be 1.8 mph, but at least you'll know that that is the speed the fish prefer.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like the gps is the way to go then. Thanks guys


----------

